# Must Have Hand tools



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey everyone!
I have a few hand tools that get me by, but I feel like I need more. Most of the high school tech shops typically rely on power tools to get things done, and I don't think enough is done with hand tools now a days. I've been doing things by hand a little bit more now, and as I move into this field, I feel like I need more stuff. My hand tools consist of, A couple squares, A block plane, some bench chisels, a cabinetmaker's rasp, a file, a surform, some utility knives, a couple of coping saws, and a selection of hammers.

What would you guys recommend I stock up on?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

There are several threads on this topic if you do a search. For example, here's one:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/i-know-nothing-about-handtools-26232/












 







.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd start looking at a shoulder plane, some scrapers, a crosscut saw, and a smoothing plane. If you are going to combine hand and power tools into your projects, these items will be great time savers and make the projects much easier to finish cleanly. (IMHO)


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm looking at getting some new chisels and some different planes to start off. A card scraper is near top on the list.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Locodcdude said:


> I'm looking at getting some new chisels and some different planes to start off. A card scraper is near top on the list.


It really depends on what all you wanna do... A spoke shave or two and a selection of hand saws would be a nice addition. A shoulder plane, as mentioned above, would be great especially for the M&T joints you wanna do. Obviously a decent set of mortise chisels would help to. Don't forget a good vise is a hand tool of sorts that's worth it's weight in gold. I'm evaluated a few tail vices right now, I'll let ya know how that goes. Also you have to have good marking, measuring and layout tools to see good end results. 

Oh, and I got my Narex chisel issue addressed. LV is sending a replacement.

Have fun!

~tom


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

I have learned in my journey with hand tools that the two most important things are - proper sharpening and having a well designed work bench with vise to hold the work solidly. I have attached a phot of the bench that I built from plans in Popular Woodworking. It is an incredibly ridgid piece that works amazingly well.


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey Tom,
Glad to see you're getting the chisel situation taken care of.
I'm gonna be getting a spokeshave in a few days from ebay, I see a few here and there that spark my fancy. I'm working on getting a nice set of chisels, and basically everything you mentioned. My vise is a cheapey one that was given to me for xmas one year. It works, all I can say haha..


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Since I mostly work with power tools, my hand tool collection isn't the most extensive. But there are some hand tools I have decided for me at least, that nothing else will do... The list there is...

#1. Squares. Gotta know things are square
#2. Tapes and rules. 
#3. Bench planes. For me, a #4, and #5 cheapies with a good setup have been priceless. I could use better blades, but other than that, I am doing well with them...
#4. Block plane.
#5. Japanese Dozuki style pull saw. I have the blue Marples and love it.
#6. Japanese style pull flush trim saw. Again, blue Marples. Great little saw.
#7. Sanding blocks and sponges.
#8. Scrapers
#9. Marking gauge. 
#10. Do clamps count as hand tools? If so clamps, clamps, and more clamps.
#11. Center punch. I know a metalworking tool, but they serve much the same purpose in wood. Create a dimple to guide the bit with so your holes are exactly where you want them... It works for me anyway...
#12. Hammer. 16oz dead blow.
#13. Hammer. 16oz or so rubber mallet.
#14. Hammer. Large hardwood mallet. 
#15. Chisels. I have a cheap Stanley 6pc set marked Made In England. Love em. Seen the Chinese ones. Not so impressed...
#16. French Curve set. Useful for laying out curves to be cut on the band saw. 
#17. Mechanical drafting pencil. Much more accurate than a #2 or a carpenters pencil.

I have more obviously that I want to stock up with. I really want a #6, and #7 plane. Even Groz units tuned and fitted with Veritas blades / chip breakers would be great... Spokeshaves are something I haven't tried yet, and would like to.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm gonna have to bargain for the right to do one fun project for every three items on the honey-do list..... here's yet another clipping for something I'd like to try someday, 

a DIY spokeshave article


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

SteveEl said:


> I'm gonna have to bargain for the right to do one fun project for every three items on the honey-do list..... here's yet another clipping for something I'd like to try someday,
> 
> a DIY spokeshave article


 
The link doesn't work.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Sorry, thought I tried it out after posting

try this one....
http://books.google.com/books?id=iPsDAAAAMBAJ&lpg=PA17&ots=W3k1nZvY3u&dq=american%20woodworker%20spokeshave&pg=PA17#v=onepage&q&f=false

Article is in American Woodworker..... way back in Aug 1991


----------



## Mikey Murray (Jun 9, 2011)

im a 2nd year apprentice and so far in my toolbox i have :

. Hammer . chisels
. Tape . plane
. foot rule . block plane
. chalk line . coping saw/panel saw/ tenon and hacksaw
. sqaure . clamps
. nail puches . crowbar
. set of alan keys . surform
. screwdrivers . marking gauge
. sliding bevel

I think this is most of my hand tools may have missed out 1 or 2 small peices.

I also feel as though i should have a few more hand tools in my box than this. I do have a few electrical tools aswell though.


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

Wrangler said:


> I have learned in my journey with hand tools that the two most important things are - proper sharpening and having a well designed work bench with vise to hold the work solidly. I have attached a phot of the bench that I built from plans in Popular Woodworking. It is an incredibly ridgid piece that works amazingly well.


+1. Some have mentioned useful hand tools, but if hand tools aren't sharp they don't work and if you can't hold them (vise, stops, dogs, bench hook, shooting board) on a reasonably flat sizeable surface you can't use them. There are a lot of ways to get to sharp and a range of bench styles that are suitable for hand work, but these are necessary for anything you do.


----------



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

Wrangler said:


> I have learned in my journey with hand tools that the two most important things are - proper sharpening and having a well designed work bench with vise to hold the work solidly. I have attached a phot of the bench that I built from plans in Popular Woodworking. It is an incredibly ridgid piece that works amazingly well.


Your work bench is very similar to the one I plan to build from Chis Schwarz workbench book with a personal flare to it.


----------

